

NYC Job Opportunity: CTO of GoodCrush - joshwprinceton

GoodCrush started in 2007 as an intra-Princeton, Valentine's Day program drawing nearly 30% of Princeton's student body within 24 hours of its launch. Now, GoodCrush provides web-based and mobile anonymous matching services to all college students. GoodCrush has just received pre-seed funding from an NYC VC firm and was selected for FirstGrowth VN: http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS150853+10-Sep-2009+PRN20090910.<p>GoodCrush is looking for someone passionate about the idea and its potential join the NYC-based team full-time in the CTO/lead developer role for at least 8 months to manage web development, a/b testing, and the integration of mobile development (which we may contract out). The CTO will have a large degree of autonomy and decision-making in what will be an incredibly exciting venture. We are open to working in PHP, Ruby, or Python. Prior social network, Facebook connect/app, LDAP, Google Maps API, and mobile development experience are strong pluses but not necessary. If you or anyone you know are interested or interested in more information, please let me know.<p>Best,
Josh
josh@goodcrush.com
======
yan
FYI, people here are generally averse to title accouterments such as
'rockstar'

